
You Don’t Want An iWatch - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/23/you-dont-want-an-iwatch/
======
Terretta
The author may be misunderstanding what would be needed in a watch that really
was connected through Bluetooth LE aka Smart aka 4 to a phone. It would not
need as much of a processor as the nano, which has to do the computing on its
own. And my BT4 fitness device batteries last multiple months.

It would need just enough processor to communicate over BT, update the
display, and relay inputs back to the parent device. And with a flexible hi-
res color e-ink display, the battery could go a month.

Not saying they're making a slave device. But if they are, it wouldn't
necessarily need much power.

